# Shout-Out to all the MIMB Members! THANKS



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just wanted to take a second and once again say THANKS to:

*Our Members*. Without ya'll, well there wouldn't be a forum... We have a large group here with a VAST amount of knowledge. There are SO many people replying to threads and helping out that even though I sit here all day most day's I'm rarely the first to reply w/ an answer! That says a lot for your quick responses & ability to help others out w/ problems that you most likely had at one point. I honestly feel that because of our members base, this is the best forum online. Period. HL may be bigger, other's may have cooler sponsors (though I think we've got a great group here), but I feel like I can honestly say w/o a doubt that no other forum has the kind of member base we have. We are WORLD WIDE and have users from many countries other than the US, some of which have even re-done our How-To's in their language!! Anyway, Thanks again for All of the Info that you provide!

*Our Staff. *
*Moderators:* These guys surf the forum day and night to try and keep out spammers & trolls. To protect people in the classifieds section from scammers and bad deals. Moderating, all while still trying to help & respond to your threads asking questions about your quad! So stop, and give them a big THANKS for the great job they do!

*Steve:* This guy... I swear. He knows the forum inside and out. He is why our forum is so much better than most others. All the custom coding and work he does in the background, that not only make things look better but function better as well. A lot of what you see isnt standard to the forum software, it's something steve has custom coded for us. 

*Our Sponsors.* We take the time to research our sponsors to make sure the ones we have here are providing you with quality products at a reasonable cost. And then most of them offer you discounts on top of that! They might not always be the cheapest, but They are always going to be the best with customer service & have some of the best quality products out there, and that makes paying a few extra $ Worth it!!! 

*Mud-Diva/Donna/Suzzette70* She prints all of our shirts, koozies, stickers, etc.. BY order... just for you! This keeps costs down for you, I dont have to mass order stuff, spend my $, and HOPE that those who wanted something are actually going to pay me back for it so I dont end up with boxes of shirts in my front room. (I still have brand new Team XXL shirts in my closet that are slowly being used from dust/oil rags... haha...)


So, thanks again to everyone here who makes this forum what it is!!!


Jon :rockn:


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

#mudinmyblood


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for recognizing everybodys input Jon, we all enjoy this sport..thats why we are here, and it makes me feel good when I can help somebody out.....especially if it saves $$$ and headache.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Heck yeah!!! :mimbrules:

I joined a couple of years ago when I was looking for a service manual. Since that time I have made a number of great friendships with people I now know both on and off the forum. 

I'm a female with very little mechanical knowledge, but have learned a lot. There are certainly a lot of repairs I would never attempt, but when you guys are talking about it some of it now makes sense. You guys have showed a lot of patience on those occasions that I want to tackle the job on my own. Thank you all!!!

Donna (the other one)


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea WE dont write the repair manuals... technicians do... we tend to put stuff in more of a .... lets say laymans terms... lol. I agree it is easier to understand people than it is manuals.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Jon, Thank you for the forum! You have assembled a great group of people whether by chance or by design. I truely enjoy my time on the site and conversing with ya'll. Dang now you got me talking like you LOL.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

This is an awsome site , Its a how to and repair manual on steroids :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i want to thank Jon and everyones for such a great forum as well, thank you :mimbrules:


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I've been over here since HL is down. MudInMyBlood is way better! Lots of help on bringing my brute along:mimbrules:


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

It doesn't get any better than this site!!! MIMB is the bomb, THANKS GUYS


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

oldmanbrute said:


> It doesn't get any better than this site!!! MIMB is the bomb, THANKS GUYS


Well said.........


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar (Feb 8, 2011)

I love this site you cannot find more friendly/ helpful people on a forum! :bigok:


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I speak for more than my self when I say this but its the little things like this that make this forum so different than the rest. Even though some of us, like me, are new to MIMB, everybody here has welcomed with open arms. We all may be hundreds of miles away, but immediately once you join MIMB and start talking around, getting to know more people, you feel almost as though you just joined a big family of quad owners who share your Passion as much as you do. Two thumbs wayyyyy up to the staff of MIMB, to you Jon and Steve for even having this forum running the way it is, to all the members who have created the ever so helpful how tos and are always willing to help, and of course to the best forum on the internet right now.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

to P425 and the mods you guys are what helps keep this site great as well,,i know i can look at MIMB with my children sitting beside me and not worry about them seeing something they shouldn't,,,my hat goe's off to you guys for keeping this site the way it is and i have the up most respect for that,,, :rockn:MIMB rock's:rockn:


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Great job to you also Jon. Steve is the Forum god and keeps things running smoothly no matter what happens. This is a very friendly and helpful group at MIMB and I'm glad to be a part of it as well as help when I can.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ HAHA!

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

This thread makes me feel all warm and fuzzy... lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

This site is GREAT. You can get all kinds of support even if its not about the Brute. MIMB is like The MOAB (There is more power here then you can imagine). Thanks 4 such a great place!


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

:rock-on::rock-on::beerchug::beerchug::friday::friday::kiss::kiss::rock-on::rock-on:


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

by far the best on the net!:mimbrules:


----------

